# Frankfurt IAA - Carla Vallet Sings the New Audi Q7 Song



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Park Studios, Tutzing, southern Germany. Carla Vallet stands in the 145 m2 recording studio alone and with her eyes closed. “Streets of tomorrow, so many ways to go”: as soon as she starts singing, silence falls in the adjoining production rooms. “Even when I heard her for the first time, her voice moved me in a very special way”, says music producer Leslie Mandoki. “I knew that I could stop looking.” The end of a search which began with a song and a car. Carla Vallet is the face and voice of “Streets of Tomorrow” and thus the face and voice of the song for the new Audi Q7. The Q7 is Audi’s first SUV and it will be celebrating its world premiere at the International Motor Show in Frankfurt on 12 September. It’s also a world premiere for Carla Vallet and “Streets of Tomorrow”, the car’s song. But it was a long time in the making.
* Full Story *


----------

